# Christmas/New Year 2013/14



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We have no experience touring Germany, other than using German as a quick cut through. 

We are thinking of somewhere for Christmas and New Year, about 10 days on the same site, ideally very cold and hopefully snowy!

Any suggestions please? 

Sorry it is very vague...

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

First of all, if you haven't already got them to be legal you are going to need winter tyres or M+S tyres as the minimum requirement...

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/safety/winter-tyres-and-snow-chains.html

We only use stellplatz so can't help with sites.

Pete


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mittenvald.
Very pretty town in south Bavaria. Stellplatz is next to the railway line but it was not busy at all ( january 2013). I believe there are campsites around too if thats what you prefer.
It will be beautiful at Christmas time


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Seehausl*

Has anyone stayed at Camping Seehausl, southern Germany? We are thinking of a two week stay for Christmas and New Year

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Russell


----------

